# So Long to Ya, 2010



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

For your amusement.

JibJab - So Long to Ya, 2010


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks sir.

Those are an annual laugh enjoyment.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Thanks sir.
> 
> Those are an annual laugh enjoyment.


That they are!

Even CBS Sunday Morning ran this particular clip.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

I liked the week-long feed on Sinfest.net for the EOY festivities.


----------



## snow bunny (Nov 1, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Thanks sir.
> 
> Those are an annual laugh enjoyment.


+1


----------

